
Growth Hacking for Remote and International Developers – Part 1 - kelsus
https://mobycast.fm/episode/growth-hacking-for-remote-and-international-developers-part-1/
======
kelsus
In 2001 I went to India and hired a software team and I felt like a total
pioneer. These days I'd say we still haven't hit peak international team, but
there aren't many companies or people that don't have at least tangential
experience with it. Chris and I tell our own stories and reveal our own happy
surprises on taking this journey in this week's episode of Mobycast.

